# leo help- mack albino?



## p|x|e (Dec 31, 2008)

pairing help

what would be the best pairings to make:

*mack snow albinos

supersnow albinos*

i have macks, supersnows and a tremper albino, not 100% on the outcomes of pairing mack/ss with tremper.

thanks in advance


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

p|x|e said:


> pairing help
> 
> what would be the best pairings to make:
> 
> ...


With those you will need at least 2 seasons to create Mack snow or Supersnow Tremper albinos.....

Easiest way would be....

Supersnow x T_albino will give 100% Mack snow het T_albino

From there 2 options, either put the offspring together...

Mack snow het T_albino x Mack snow het T_albino will give:
*6.25% Supersnow T_albino*
18.75% Supersnow poss (66%) het T_albino
*12.5% Mack snow T_albino*
37.5% Mack snow poss (66%) het T_albino
6.25% T_albino
18.75% Normal poss (66%) het T_albino

..... or you can put the offspring back to the T_albino parent (or another T_albino)

Mack snow het T_albino x T_albino will give:
*25% Mack snow T_albino*
25% Mack snow het T_albino
25% T_albino
25% Normal het T_albino

(Edit: Highlighted the desired outcome incase it got lost in my waffling )


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

MrMike said:


> With those you will need at least 2 seasons to create Mack snow or Supersnow Tremper albinos.....
> 
> Easiest way would be....
> 
> ...



This is madness. How do you remember this stuff :/


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Rosstafarii said:


> This is madness. How do you remember this stuff :/


Far too much time on my hands:whistling2:

Seriously though, once you know the rules it is easy, and can be applied to anything, leos, royals, frogs, cabbages.....


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

hahaha!!!! i have a purple cabbage, a red cabbage and a green cabbage- which shall i pair together? :lol2:


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no cabbages.
Also, no knowledge of the general rules :/

Gotta take this to basics, do some research. :bash:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

awww, when i get my advice, you can have first pick off my baby cabbages :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> hahaha!!!! i have a purple cabbage, a red cabbage and a green cabbage- which shall i pair together? :lol2:


Well, as green cabbage is "normal", purple cabbage is the homozygous form of blue cabbage, and red is recessive I would go....

Purple cabbage x Red cabbage will give....

100% Blue cabbage het red cabbage.

From here, cross the offspring together...

Blue cabbage het Red cabbage x Blue cabbage het red cabbage will give:

6.25% Purplely Red Cabbage
18.75% Purple cabbage poss (66%) het Red cabbage
12.5% Bluey Red cabbage
37.5% Blue cabbage poss (66%) het Red cabbage
6.25% Red cabbage
18.75% Green cabbage poss (66%) het Red cabbage

Obviously this is my personal opinion and only you can choose which way to go in the cabbage breeding world.

(As I say, far too much time on my hands....... :whistling2


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

This is some crazy numbering.

I think i'll leave this to the rest of the world


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Well, as green cabbage is "normal", purple cabbage is the homozygous form of blue cabbage, and red is recessive I would go....
> 
> Purple cabbage x Red cabbage will give....
> 
> ...


Any chance of hybridizing with a carrot ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Any chance of hybridizing with a carrot ?


I doubt a carrot could "attend" to a cabbage comfortably. I have found a hybridised cabbage for sale on amazon though..

GIANT CABBAGE - 6 Seeds - O-S Cross Hybrid Cabbage: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

If anyone has genetic info regarding this giant morph I would love to hear it


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I doubt a carrot could "attend" to a cabbage comfortably. I have found a hybridised cabbage for sale on amazon though..
> 
> GIANT CABBAGE - 6 Seeds - O-S Cross Hybrid Cabbage: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> 
> If anyone has genetic info regarding this giant morph I would love to hear it


 
So there could be the potential for a 'super' form ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> So there could be the potential for a 'super' form ?


Just imagine what the future can hold.... A Super Giant Purply Red Cabbage? Only time will tell.....


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Any chance of hybridizing with a carrot ?


Its been done, but major deformaties were obvious, and decided to pull the roots!

Its not nice so look away now if easily disturbed :whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Any chance of hybridizing with a carrot ?


 


sam12345 said:


> Its been done, but major deformaties were obvious, and decided to pull the roots!
> 
> Its not nice so look away now if easily disturbed :whistling2:


 
:notworthy:

Off topic 18+ maybe - that image is pretty graphic! :lol2:

So I'm assuming the orange colouration is dominant to blue ?

Are we also in 'poly het' territory ?

The deformities out weigh the potential for further hybridizing - I knew someone would have produced one, somewhere


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Off topic 18+ maybe - that image is pretty graphic! :lol2:
> 
> ...


Findings suggest that the orange colouration is dominant when crossing Carrots into anything else.
Its a shame they dont want to continue crossing these amazing .... ermmm vegetables, as the potential is just incredible.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Heres another pretty awful example of hybridization.

Im pressuming its some sort of parsnip x lemon?









Theres an interesting forum on this stuff:
www.hybridvegetableforums.co.uk :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Findings suggest that the orange colouration is dominant when crossing Carrots into anything else.


I disagree :whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I disagree :whistling2:


Oh wow... what were the parents?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Findings suggest that the orange colouration is dominant when crossing Carrots into anything else.
> Its a shame they dont want to continue crossing these amazing .... ermmm vegetables, as the potential is just incredible.


Perhaps trying other root vegtables or sticking to the 'leafy-type' would be safer for further test breeding ?

I see a slight banded pattern forming on the hybridized morph - perhaps this also contributed to the poor genetic physical outcome - 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag...





sam12345 said:


> Heres another pretty awful example of hybridization.
> 
> Im pressuming its some sort of parsnip x lemon?


 
No that would be lemon x parsnip x ginger with the even rarer paradox label :mf_dribble:

Probably the only one known to exist!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Oh wow... what were the parents?


I believe they had a rogue beetroot gene slip into the collection. Although definately looks dominant to me...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I believe they had a rogue beetroot gene slip into the collection. Although definately looks dominant to me...


Stunning!!!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I believe they had a rogue beetroot gene slip into the collection. Although definately looks dominant to me...


 
Next step is to make them glow in the dark :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Next step is to make them glow in the dark :2thumb:


I know some people have been working with tomotoes and the elusive "glowing" gene....


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I know some people have been working with tomotoes and the elusive "glowing" gene....


This has gone way off topic lol..... but on a serious note - is the 'glowing' gene from jelly fish or cuttle fish ?

Imagine a JMG blood hypo tangerine that glows in the dark (the same colour - not green)

or a raining red stripe where just the stripe glows lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> This has gone way off topic lol..... but on a serious note - is the 'glowing' gene from jelly fish or cuttle fish ?
> 
> Imagine a JMG blood hypo tangerine that glows in the dark (the same colour - not green)
> 
> or a raining red stripe where just the stripe glows lol


Yeah, sorry OP, one of those days :blush:

The "glowing gene" has been taken form Jellyfish and added to pigs I believe.

Edit: Found them:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/4605202.stm


----------

